# New thread for Pudsey



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here we have the project which has taken a few hours and this part will never break again.
The possible he does every day, the impossible takes a little bit longer >

1. Is the broken plastic part
2. The new brass part which is held all the way through with the screw and cannot break again :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Smart.!!!!
Now I know why I keep all those odd ferrules and sleeves.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Well done Hans and Jan, after seeing the photographs of your workshop I knew that you could do it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Smart.!!!!
> Now I know why I keep all those odd ferrules and sleeves.
> 
> Ray.


These are no _off the shelf_ bits of brass Ray, precision made from a solid brass rod C63 and machined to puurrrrfectin :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whos the man?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The man who can do most anything, He even embroidered a cut out, patterned, table cloth once :grin2:

BUT he can´t draw a straight line.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Well done Jan, perhaps you can ask Gerty to post it also 😉 I'm sure there are others wanting to see his handiwork


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sprinta said:


> Well done Jan, perhaps you can ask Gerty to post it also 😉 I'm sure there are others wanting to see his handiwork


Done.

*Tip*
Always carry at least one of these for emergency, its tapered and fills the void exactly, even better than the cover slide. >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thought I had better report that the loo is perfect, we put water in the top this morning and the same amount is still in there now which means it stink tight :laugh:


----------

